# Rubber window seals restore to black?



## h4mza (Apr 21, 2015)

My car is quite old, about 18 years old and the rubber seals around the windows as well as plastic bumper and door mouldings are faded and look grey/whiteish. I was wondering what's the best inexpensive product to use to restore them back to black?


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Plenty of products to choose from mate that all do a pretty similar job. I'm currently using angel wax elixir and it does a good job but do a search and you'll find loads on the subject. I've also read that heating trim with a heat gun can permanently restore the colour to faded trim too.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

solution finish for plastic trim, not sure if you can use it on rubber though i havnt used it but it gets good feedback on here
i have tried gtechniq c4 trim restorer and it was a right bugger to use properly. wont be using it again


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm using Auto Finesse Revive and it's pretty good stuff, like a sort of thick blue cream. A little goes a long way and it lasts well, too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2016)

As with any part of the car - clean it before dressing it. Autoglym do a decent rubber cleaner (other rubber cleaners are available  ) 
Then, I'm afraid, you have to try a few dressings and see which _you_ like. Asking on here will bring up a thousand different answers.
Personally, I alternate between Automagic and Autofinesse. 
As said above, the Gtechniq trim restorer can be fiddly, but it does produce a great finish.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

As above - really important to clean, clean and clean again before applying anything. I recently used a couple of coats of Nanolex trim restorer and the crappy rubber trim on the Focus came up great. They were washed and then rubbed with a 50% IPA mix. This removed a hell of a lot of gunk.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Is there anything that doesn't leave black streaks after the rain or am I using too much ?


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Gtechniq C4 permanent trim restorer would be my shout. Used it on my 15 year old cars plastic trim and rubbers. Easy to apply and has now lasted over a year without fading. Not the cheapest but only had to do it once. :thumb:


----------

